# bad shot or something bad



## squatster (Jun 11, 2021)

Took a shot on Monday on the right glute- 3 cc test npp and primo- very smooth -great shot.
Well
Yesterday I felt like I bruised my take bone- didn't think much of it- today I looked- I can feel a 2" x 2" x 1/2" thick- feels like a thick big pcs. Of siliconeb- I can grab it and move it around.
By the way -I shoot in my lower glute- Why that low? If I go high I hit vains every time- low it feels great.
Hope the lump is the shot but I don't think so.
Been having lots of problems with hip fort the past months- x-ray showed major arthritis in right hip.
Also on left side - keep getting gurgling and pressure in left side of chest- have to stop and take a breath. 
Doc had me drop my cholesterol meds today to see if that's why I have so much pain in legs and hip-hop I can't cross either of my legs- l couldn't even stand up on my own- fun getting old


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Jun 11, 2021)

It sounds like it's time to stop using and modify your workout routine. No one will think anything less of you.


----------



## bbuck (Jun 11, 2021)

Is it red or warm? If so possible infection. Other wise inflammation i would guess. Especially with 3cc's shot in the same place all the time. 
Gurgling, pressure and having to adjust breathing is something i would take serious. 
Arthritic hip...well welcome to the club.


----------



## squatster (Jun 11, 2021)

Lump isn’t hot or red.
You can’t even see any thing there but a lump- the shot was 7” down from the lump.
Crazy stuff to me.
If it’s still there next week I will get it checked out. Funny how they come out of no we’re


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 12, 2021)

Did you tell him about the chest/breathing issue?  Make sure oil didn't go to your lungs and now you working on a pulmonary embolism.   I don't know what you mean by gurgling unless it's indigestion.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Jun 13, 2021)

squatster said:


> Took a shot on Monday on the right glute- 3 cc test npp and primo- very smooth -great shot.
> Well
> Yesterday I felt like I bruised my take bone- didn't think much of it- today I looked- I can feel a 2" x 2" x 1/2" thick- feels like a thick big pcs. Of siliconeb- I can grab it and move it around.
> By the way -I shoot in my lower glute- Why that low? If I go high I hit vains every time- low it feels great.
> ...



I have no idea what any of this even means.


----------



## squatster (Jun 13, 2021)

OuchThatHurts said:


> I have no idea what any of this even means.


Brotha
Great to see you
Hope you stick around so we can rebuild this place back up to wet it Was


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Jun 13, 2021)

squatster said:


> Brotha
> Great to see you
> Hope you stick around so we can rebuild this place back up to wet it Was



Good to see you again, squatster. Don't worry. I'm here to stay this time. Hairline frac femur from someone who had no business behind the wheel and my best Jeep had to be replaced. I almost had to be as well. But I'm healed now, retired, and ready to sling some heavy iron.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey squatster, sorry you're dealing with some physical issues. I'd keep an eye on the lump as was mentioned, but PLEASE address the breathing issue.


----------



## squatster (Jun 18, 2021)

The lump
Think it was the juice?
My lower back was killing so I got on my roller- I have a hard on around 4” round- started from lower to upper- little while later I was sick as hell - small fever 101 and my bones were killing- went away in about a day and felt better- bump went down and felt better


----------



## squatster (Jun 18, 2021)

Cardiologist in 3 weeks


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 26, 2021)

hope everything goes well. we will keep you in our prayers here brother.

VP


----------



## koolio (Jun 27, 2021)

Anyone pin their pecs?


----------



## D.A_B (Jun 28, 2021)

Once. Back in the day when we used 22s and 23s to slam. Never again. Not even with the new ways and slin pins.


----------



## D.A_B (Jun 28, 2021)

One thing I learned years ago while blasting 3cc's of high mg compounds is to put a heating pad on the area immediately after shot. 10-15min on high. Works like a champ. 

Should your problems continue, call your doc. Pay out of pocket if you're concerned about your insurance. And tell him exactly what's going on and why.


----------



## vpiedu (Jun 30, 2021)

koolio said:


> Anyone pin their pecs?



i have many times in the past but not these days


VP


----------



## squatster (Jul 20, 2021)

Forgot to post
Cardiologist-
I have high blood pressure- over 300
Leaking mitral valve
Premature heart beat
They put me on  
fenofibrate 160 mg. For cholesterol  and 
metoprolol succeed 25mg - to slow down heart beat
Blood pressure was- 120/70 now after a week on the meds it’s 114/86
Pulse isn’t Bad but I took it once while having one of the premature heart bear it was at 167- didn’t know it jumps up like that- pretty cool


----------



## squatster (Jul 21, 2021)

The meds are kicking my ass- the chest pressure was worst till yesterday- now it’s where it was before meds.
My skin is so itchy but no rash- it’s like a burning poison ivy but it’s in one spot then another then another- driving me nuts- called the doc this AM and they said the doc would get back to me, but of course not


----------

